# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Νέος φίλος Σατινέ!

## georgefsk

Καλησπερα σας!
Στις διακοπες του πασχα μου χαρισε ενας γειτονας εναν αρσενικο σατινε...
Αν τον ζευγαρωσω με ενα κοινο θυληκο τα μικρα θα ειναι σατινε τα μισα ή οχι?
Πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω με θυληκο σατινε για να βγουν σατινε?

----------


## georgefsk

*διαβασα αυτο: Παράγοντας σατινέ και δεν πολυκαταλαβα...*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Γιωργο  :Happy: 




> Πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω με θυληκο σατινε για να βγουν σατινε?


Ακριβως!  :winky: 
Εαν τον ζευγαρωσεις με κοινη θα παρεις κοινους απογονους.

----------


## georgefsk

*εδω Παράγοντας σατινέ που λεει αυτο: 
σατινέ αρσενικό χ νορμάλ θηλυκό = 50% φορείς σατινέ (αρσενικά) και 50% σατινέ (θηλυκά)*Τι εννοει?

----------


## CyberPanos

> *εδω Παράγοντας σατινέ που λεει αυτο: 
> σατινέ αρσενικό χ νορμάλ θηλυκό = 50% φορείς σατινέ (αρσενικά) και 50% σατινέ (θηλυκά)*
> 
> Τι εννοει?


50% πιθανοτητα τα αρσενικα να βγουν κοινα με φορεα σατινε και 50% πιθανοτητα να βγουν σατινε θυλυκα απο'τι καταλαβα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο νομίζω πως θέλει διευκρίνηση η λέξη ¨κοινό¨ που χρησιμοποιείς . Εάν αναφέρεσαι σε κοινά γενικά καναρίνια ισχύει αυτό που σου λέει ο Νίκος #3 , εάν όμως λες για καναρίνι ίδιου χρώματος , συμβατής διασταύρωσης χωρίς την μετάλλαξη σατινέ ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεται στο ποστ που διάβασες #2 δηλαδή αυτό που σου αναφέρει και ο Παναγιώτης #5 . Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου περίμενε όμως και τα παιδιά που την έχουν ¨δουλέψει¨καλά την συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη για να έχεις πιο εξειδικευμένη ενημέρωση.

----------


## kostasp

Αν το σατινε ειναι πχ σατινε κοκκινο μωσαικο το νορμαλ ειναι κοκκινο μωσαικο.Το ζευγαρωμα αυτο θα δωσει 50% κοκκινα μωσαικα φορεις σατινε και 50% σατινε κοκκινα μωσαικα.Ετσι πιστευω εγω...

----------


## xXx

Εγώ μία φορά έτυχε να ζευγαρώσω σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικό με κανάρα πράσινη σκουφάτη και πήρα δύο πουλιά θηλυκά σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού και μάλιστα το ένα είχε και σκουφί...θεωρώ ότι το αρσενικό αυτό και με κοινό να ζευγαρωθεί τα θηλυκά θα βγούνε όλα σατινέ κόκκινα μωσαϊκού απλά θα είναι εκφυλισμένα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους δεν θα ναι ακριβώς στα πρότυπα της ράτσας δλδ

----------


## xXx

> Καλησπερα σας!
> Στις διακοπες του πασχα μου χαρισε ενας γειτονας εναν αρσενικο σατινε...
> Αν τον ζευγαρωσω με ενα κοινο θυληκο τα μικρα θα ειναι σατινε τα μισα ή οχι?
> Πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω με θυληκο σατινε για να βγουν σατινε?


βάλε το πουλί μερικές φωτογραφίες να το δω....από Λαμία είναι αυτός που στο έδωσε μήπως??

----------


## georgefsk

Ναι απο λαμια ειναι...
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7861/dsc00807xs.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2921/dsc00806eh.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4038/dsc00804sd.jpg
http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/8162/dsc00805mz.jpg

----------


## serafeim

Οτι και να βγαλεις παντως θα ειναι "κοινα" καναρινακια!!!
Στους χρωματισμους στα ειπε ο Βασιλης!!

----------


## xXx

έχει κόκκινα μάτια το πουλί??διάβασε το δαχτυλίδι του ολοκληρωμένο σε παρακαλώ

----------


## georgefsk

Ναι ειναι καπως κοκκινα αλλα οχι πολυ...
Αυτα γραφει:
Ε12 026 Ε1 07 Ε00

----------


## xXx

το πουλί είναι γεννημένο το 2012 και είναι εκτροφέα του ΕΛΚΕ

http://elke-club.blogspot.gr/

http://elke-club.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_4223.html

----------


## panos70

Εγω Γιωργο θα προτιμουσα να το ζευγαρωσω με ασπρη  θηλυκια ,νομιζω θα μου εδινε περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα σατινε

----------


## georgefsk

Αυτος ο γειτονας μου πρεπει να ειχε γραφτει στον συλλογο...
Δικα του ηταν τα πουλια...
Αλλα απο δαχτυλιδια δεν ηξερα τιποτα...

----------


## georgefsk

Πανο απο θυληκα εχω αυτα: *Τα καναρίνια μου!!!*Το 4ο στην φωτογραφια και αυτο που καθεται στην πορτοκαλι αυγοθηκη...

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## koukoulis

Γιώργο να το χαίρεσαι. Σε μια από τις φωτό, το ράμφος του μου φάνηκε ότι θέλει κόψιμο. Κοίταξε το αν θέλεις.

----------


## georgefsk

Ευχαριστω πολυ...
Ναι το προσεξα κι εγω...
Δεν το ηξερα οτι το κοβουν...
Πως το κοβουν?

----------


## lefteris13

οπως ειπωθηκε-κατι παρομοιο ισχυει και με τον παραγοντα κανελλι απ οτι καταλαβα ,(φορεας=μη σατινε αλλα φερει τη μεταλλαξη, κανονικο=μη σατινε, ουτε φορεας-φορεις μπορει να ειναι μονο αρσενικα) ζευγαρωνοντας σατινε αρσενικο με θυληκια κανονικη θα παρεις 50% σατινε τα οποια θα ναι σιγουρα θυληκα και 50% αρσενικα που θα ναι φορεις της μεταλλαξης αυτης, δηλαδη μετα αυτα τα αρσενικα τα ζευγαρωνεις με μια θυληκια κανονικη και μπορουν να δωσουν θυληκα σατινε παλι αλλα κατα 25% *φορέας σατινέ αρσενικό χ νορμάλ θηλυκό = 25% φορέας σατινέ , 25% νορμάλ (αρσενικά) και 25% σατινέ, 25% νορμάλ (θηλυκά).*ειτε βρισκεις σατινε θυληκια να βγαζεις 100% σατινε αρσενικα-θυληκα, ειτε κανεις συνδυασμους με σατινε, κανονικα, μελλοντικα αρσενικους φορεις σατινε και με βαση τη γενετικη-απο το λινκ που δειξες βλεπεις ποσες πιθανοτητες εχεις να βγαλεις τι απο τον καθε συνδυασμο.

----------


## koukoulis

> Ευχαριστω πολυ...
> Ναι το προσεξα κι εγω...
> Δεν το ηξερα οτι το κοβουν...
> Πως το κοβουν?


Εγώ στα δικά μου το είχα κόψει με ένα νυχοκοπτάκι, αλλά καλύτερα ας απαντήσουν και άλλα μέλη μήπως σου στείλουν και φωτογραφία της διαδικασίας.

----------


## xarhs

και με ψαλιδακι για τα νυχια γινεται αλλα και και με νυχοκοπτη............

----------


## georgefsk

Για τα νυχια ξερω χαρη... για το ραμφος ελεγα δεν ξερω... το φοβαμαι...

----------


## panos70

εγω τα κοβω οταν χρειαζεται με ηλεκτρολογικο  κοπτακι χρονια τωρα

----------

